# Glow/Light Sticks (cyalume, kailume, omniglow etc)



## LEDcandle (Sep 2, 2005)

Haha.. just making the title easier to search for in future.

Was looking to get some glow sticks to play around with and with the possibility of using them in future as markers, emergency lighting etc..

Was wondering if anyone has used glowsticks in a way other than for signalling and marking? Like dropping it down a dark shaft, or thowing it down some ravine to see how deep it goes etc (aka littering )... How many of you bring along glowsticks for camping, caving, diving etc and which types? (1.5", 1.5" fat, 4", 6", 6" high-intensity etc... )

Also, has anyone tried to Ultra high intensity orange glow stick that glows for 5 minutes only (supposingly very bright)? How bright is it really? 

The next level would be the 30 mins life ones that grow fairly bright. Anyone tried 'em?

I've been looking around at the various glow product sites and most of them don't mention about shipping internationally, and their local US rates are fairly high. The 1.5" ones look like the best bet (ebay has affordable ones) but I'm afraid they'll be too small as markers and lighting sources. 1.5" fat ones look like they'll be decent but they're not available on ebay. 

Anyone know any glow product online store that is fairly priced and ships internationally without ripping you off? Or any member here dealing in glow sticks? (Not the tritium keychain ) Thanks!


----------



## neogoon (Sep 30, 2005)

Sorry, I have more questions than answers -- I just picked up a couple of 8 hour cyalume glowsticks (for cheap -- 80 cents a pop -- since they're at the end or past their listed shelf life); is there any benefit to storing them in the fridge? How about the freezer?


----------



## jtice (Sep 30, 2005)

Heres where I get mine
http://www.illuminationz.com/default.asp?ref_id=2

I use them as markers, and in caving.
In a cave, totally night adapted, you can actually see with them well enough not to bump into things.

Your average 8 hour stick, can be seen (not seen with) WAY past 8 hours,
you could see it in your yard 24 hours later.
In a cave, i bet 35+ hours later.


----------



## Bravo25 (Sep 30, 2005)

The UltraBright are very bright. They will light up a good size room for the first five minutes with dimenishing returns. The 30 minute white are almost as useful, but last longer. I always take some camping, and I keep some in my BOB. Every once in awhile I give one to my daughter as a night light. Keeping them in the freezer will do no good until activated. Once they have been activated the freezer will slow the reaction time. Sometimes up to weeks. I mainly just use the 8 or 12 hour, and save the ultra bright for real emergencies.


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 30, 2005)

coooll.... Must get my hands on a couple of Ultra High Intensity and some high intensity ones 

I got some normal lightsticks off ebay and my pal gave me some too, and yeah, some of 'em, esp the green, can last around 48 hours and can still be seen in pitch black.

Cool stuff... they are fun to play with and provide really decent illumination. I've gotta go out there and start using 'em...heh..

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## RebelRAM (Sep 30, 2005)

I need to test this sometime, but does anybody already know.... How are glow sticks affected if they are used past their expiration date? Less light? Won't glow? How much past the expiration date can you go before they are completely unusable?


----------



## Bravo25 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have used some up to 2 or 3 years past the date. They trick is to keep them in the sealed bag they come in. Light alone will deteriate the chemicals faster. Also keep in mind that intil recently these were mainly a military item. Everything in the miltary has to have an expiration date.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 30, 2005)

RebelRAM said:


> I need to test this sometime, but does anybody already know.... How are glow sticks affected if they are used past their expiration date? Less light? Won't glow? How much past the expiration date can you go before they are completely unusable?



I've attemped to use several that were just a couple of months past expiration and they did not work. Much of this has to do with the conditions in which they are stored. I believe if they're stored in cooler temps, they may last beyond the exp date, but who knows how they were stored before you got them. Mine didn't work...that's all I know. I make sure and rotate them out often, if used in an emergency kit. I keep a couple of different colors in my med kit for casualty marking, etc.

JM-99


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 30, 2005)

damn, I can't even find expiration dates on mine 
I guess what jumpmaster said. Not sure if they are affected by heat or light or humidity or whatever....
Also, just a wild guess, Cyalume (Omniglow) products prob have a better life than some of the lower-end party types?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 30, 2005)

The ones I have had problems with on exp dates were all cyalume, but I haven't really used any others. On the cyalume package, I find the exp dates under the seam where the foil is heat-sealed together.

I think the main thing that kills these in storage is heat and light. They are completely sealed, so humidity shouldn't affect it. What was said before is true...keep them in the package until ready to use...that's why they're packed in foil.

If you are using these for critical purposes, check your kit often and replace expired ones...you may still be able to use them for less important tasks but for anything major, make sure you have fresh stock for highest reliability.

JM-99


----------



## Unicorn (Oct 1, 2005)

I've used plenty of these in the military. Once your eyes are dark adapted, the green ones especially will give you enough light for most tasks. A few will light up a small tent, by few I mean from one to 3 depending on the size of the tent and how good your night vision is. Orange and blue aren't nearly as bright. The colder the temps, though the dimmer (but longer lasting) they all will be. In sub-freezing temps the 30 minute ones will last quite a bit longer, but the brightness will drop a lot.


----------



## WinstonSmith (Oct 20, 2005)

I usually use green cyalumes in military holders camping. They work fine as a reading light, and I like being able to close it off to sleep. Doesn't look like the illuminationz sticks would fit, but the price is definitely right.


----------



## 2ifbyC (Dec 7, 2005)

I've used them during power outages during the hurricanes last year. Gave some to a few of my neighbors and I became a hero.  They make great night lites!

I've also used them while fishing for attracting bait which attracted the fish we were looking for. Just attach a sinker and some line and drop into the water.

Here is where I just purchased a hundred: www.nicaboyne.com/index.asp . I haven't found anyplace cheaper.


----------



## photo2000a (Dec 12, 2005)

i love those light sticks, i buy the good name brand ones for reliability, and the cheepies for give away toys

came in real handy for my folks down in FL during their recent black out and the one around here in nyc few yrs ago. 

they are very cheep , can light up a room and i don't have to worry about getting them back

maybe i just like them because umm the glow


----------



## CLHC (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey that's some good pricing for them Cyalume sticks from Nicaboyne. Thanks for the link 2ifbyC!


----------

